# How many peas is too many peas??



## Podgy's Mum (Nov 21, 2010)

Hello again,

I have discovered that Podgy simply loves peas! I have been giving them twice a day and s/he will eat approx. 20 at a time. Her poops are bright green now! (I know that Phil will want to know that ) I want to make sure I am not over indulging her/him though.

Also - if Bella reads this (or any other fellow Aussie) Can you PLEASE tell me where to source pigeon grit. I am not having any luck with this stuff - the seed I am feeding at the moment is budgie seed with tiny pieces of grit in it already - shells. Podgy doesnt seem interested in it though and will often pick through leaving the shells and the green veggie things. 

Thanks everyone,
Dana


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Dana, I would think around 20 at a time, making sure his crop has passed them all before giving anymore should be OK. I would not let him have any of the very fine budgie seeds with the fine grit anymore, or at least arrange for the seeds only if possible and not the grit, I don't think, IMO, very fine grit is the best thing for them. Don't worry too much about grit right now, you can order in some from Jedd's and if he does not have any for a few weeks while it is coming it is no problem. http://www.jedds.com/-strse-203/NEO-dsh-GRIT-2-kg-(Colombine)/Detail.bok .

See if you can graduate him up to a small parrot mix, these generally have a good amount of larger seeds in them and have a look at a Cockatiel mix as well. You may be able to combine the two and to come up with a pretty decent food mix. Take out any large peanuts, corn, or white stripped sunflower seeds (the very small black sunflower seeds are OK), beans and so on, anything that might get stuck in his crop. If you like once you have a bunch mixed up, post a photo of it and we can give it the once over.

Take care,

Karyn


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Dana,


Indeed - if a Pigeon eats lots of Peas, their poop will resemble well cooked Split Pea Soup in color and even texture.


I am overworked and my memory is shot.

What was going on with his Crop? - Digestion?



Phil
Lv


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Dear Dana,

Hi there! Thanks for the update on Podgy.

I use a grit called `Trill shell grit' which I buy at woollies or the local pet store. I hope you can find some; its pretty common I think. I haven't been using it for rescued pigeons because it interferes with their digestion of the meds I was giving them. I think its more for healthy pigeons, especially the hens when they are nesting. I think its one of those things to offer them, and they'll eat what they feel they need.

Hey thats awesome that Podgy likes peas. They are so good. I am still trying to get my wild pidgeons to eat the peas. Some gobble them down, and some don't. 

X bella


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

*How many peas is too many peas?*

I think that the paragraph below has too many P's!

Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled peppers.
Did Peter Piper pick a peck of pickled peppers?
If Peter Piper Picked a peck of pickled peppers,
Where's the peck of pickled peppers Peter Piper picked?


----------



## Podgy's Mum (Nov 21, 2010)

> I think that the paragraph below has too many P's!
> 
> Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled peppers.
> Did Peter Piper pick a peck of pickled peppers?
> ...


? 

LOL!  Very good ptras
Dana


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

lol.. that is funny ptras..... mine eat the dried peas of all colors which are in the mix.. perhaps he is ready for a grain/dried pea pigeon mix so he won't have pea soup poop...


----------

